# Theory of babies getting teeth later than earlier



## leeanne

Amanda didn't start getting her teeth until she was 8 1/2 months whereas Jayden started at 6 1/2 months.

Jayden had a dentist appointment a few weeks ago and has cavities...6 of them, and one tooth has to be pulled. Poor kid has to go through this next week. Also going to cost us $1500. EEK!

Amanda had a dentist appointment yesterday......no cavities.

So now I am thinking the theory that teeth coming in later are better than them coming in earlier. 

Anyone else have an experience like this with their kids?


----------



## mrso

Everybody is different. Your son might have softer enamel. One KEY thing is the flouride intake while you were pregnant, breastfeeding, bottle feeding, and basically the first 4/5 years of life. 

Make sure your children are getting adequate fluoride and brushing with a fluoride toothpaste (if they are old enough). Colgate Total is the best. If you use a toothpaste that has a lot of whitening agents in it, it can actually strip the enamel off and cause more damage. 

Avoid sticky candy (or anything for that matter), soda, juice, or excessivly surgary things. I know that kids LOVE these things so let your son brush his teeth then help him brush to ensure that he has done a good job. You could also buy some of that disclosing agent stuff that stains plaque to help your son identify where he needs to be brushing better. Brushing in small circles is the best technique 2 TIMES a day, and TBH after every meal/snack would be recommended for your son. Floss is also necessary. I hate flossing so it is hard for me to preach about this but if he has cavities between teeth then the only thing that can prevent this is flossing. 

Regular check up at the dentist are also essential. Every 6 months.

I have had a lot of cavities.. A LOT. The BEST, absolute best thing that I stated using was a Sonicare toothbrush. They are pricey but so worth it. I have had 14 cavities in my adult teeth and since using this toothbrush, I havent had any. Been almost 5 years since I have had to have a filling done.


----------



## polo_princess

Ive heard this several times now Leanne, not sure if there is any truth in it but i guess it would make sense as the longer they are under the gums the more time they have to grow and strengthen and arent exposed to foods, drinks etc?


----------



## Rachiebaby24

oooooh i will be watching this thread as Maley is 10 months today and still hasnt got any teeth!!!


----------



## Sarahkka

Simon got his quite early (4 months), but I guess we won't know about the cavity thing for awhile. I had them by 5 months and I've had really good teeth my entire life. Some cavities, but few and far between. Who knows?


----------



## mrso

I feel that it is a myth. The baby teeth actually start to form while you are still pregnant... about 6 months I believe. By the time baby is born the buds have been developing for quite some time. That is why FLUORIDE is key to healthy teeth. Most towns regulate the amount of fluoride in the water supply but if you are on private water supply then make sure your children are getting adequate amounts of it. If it is given in excess some staining can occur but most of the time it is closely regulated. 

Juices and sticky food/candy is probably the main culprit for cavities. A lot of people think that juice is relatively healthy but they are so loaded with sugar that you have to watch intake very very carefully. Until my son was 3 I only let him have 1 glass of juice and I diluted it with 1/2 water.


----------



## morri

Sheesh 1500 dollar just to remove a friggig kids tooth? do they treat the kids with golden one way tools? In germany you can get new dentures for that price.

As a kid I also had cavities and I also got pulled out a couple of teeth because my jaws were too small but that is paid by the health insurance...

By the way, flouride is no good if you drink or consume it . thats why they havent got fluride pills here anymore but only fluride paste for the teeth. and too much flouride is also bad as in most of the other elements and therefore I think it is a bad I dea to have preflourided water..


----------



## leeanne

Well, I've spoken to a few people who have had a baby or babies with teeth earlier and than had a baby or babies that got teeth later. They have gone through experiences where the ones who got teeth earlier had more issues with their teeth than those that got teeth later.

As far as the $1500, that includes one tooth to be removed and the others to be filled with fillings. 

Still, not happy to have that cost right now.


----------



## mommyof3co

Granted Landon is only 6 1/2, but he started getting his teeth at 3mo and by 14mo had all including 2yr molars and has never had a cavity, any teeth problems at all. Neither have his brothers who started at 5mo and 7mo


----------



## tasha41

Elyse got her first 2 teeth at 5.5 months.. we do have some other dental diseases in the family that can cause cavities but it is something I will keep in mind!


----------



## Amy-Lea

:shock: I hope not.

Hallie got her first tooth at 6 weeks and now at 16 months has a full set and has had then all but 1 tooth for about 2-3 months now.

Good thing is she LOVES brushing her teeth.

I think I may take her the dentist for him to have a look, or is she too young?


----------



## sabby52

I know a girl on another site whos son had all his teeth (including 2 year molars) at 12 months, I think he got his first at 2-3 months, he is about to turn 2 and has 4 cavities !!!!! Dan didnt get his first tooth until 9 months, he did have 3 cavities at 6 years old but that was down to nanny who was feeding him sweets and fizzy drinks while she was childminding him but since then he has has perfect teeth. He had a dental appointment 2 weeks ago and all teeth were fantastic, so far Dec has had 5 dental appointments and all is well, he got his first tooth at 7 months.


----------



## leeanne

amy-lea..x said:


> :shock: I hope not.
> 
> Hallie got her first tooth at 6 weeks and now at 16 months has a full set and has had then all but 1 tooth for about 2-3 months now.
> 
> Good thing is she LOVES brushing her teeth.
> 
> I think I may take her the dentist for him to have a look, or is she too young?

I actually read at the dentist that bringing them when they are one is a good idea. Quite honestly, I think that's a bit young because they only have a few teeth. Chase only has 6 right now anyhow.

However, at 16 months it may be a good idea to get her used to the dentist. I think I'll be starting Chase around that time.


----------

